# I'm in love



## Tuco (Dec 14, 2011)

I HAD TO SHARE   THIS ISN'T FOR THE CATS WHO LIKE THAT OLD FASHIONED PANCAKE BOOTY






YouTube Video


----------



## Madmann (Dec 14, 2011)

Again more desperation of someone who doesn't get laid.

At least not by fit good-looking women anyway. What the fuck, my eyes hurt.

That's gross, its like her ass was cut open and implanted with wet pig lard.


----------



## Tuco (Dec 14, 2011)

You mad brah?


----------



## ExLe (Dec 14, 2011)

PITBULL915 said:


> You mad brah?


 
Don't mind him...

He is gay...


----------



## Madmann (Dec 14, 2011)

PITBULL915 said:


> You mad brah?


 
Yep. I'm mad there's no time machine, so I can back and keep myself from watching that crap.


This is much better than that digusting garbage you thought was cool to post.






YouTube Video















YouTube Video















YouTube Video












You gonna fucking do something, do it RIGHT you faggoty bastard.


----------



## Madmann (Dec 14, 2011)

ExLe said:


> I have no mind...
> 
> I'm the gayest...


 

Yep.


----------



## Tuco (Dec 14, 2011)

Lmao, I bet you got picked on a lot.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 14, 2011)

Not a fan of the dark meat.


----------



## Tuco (Dec 14, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Not a fan of the dark meat.



Have you tried it before? 

I've actually only been with latina chics so I guess I need to broaden my horizon...


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 14, 2011)

Nope I'm good with my choice cut white meat!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 14, 2011)

Latina chicks are fine, but here booty is out of proportion with her legs. Plus her back is filled with ink


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 14, 2011)

I would still hit it though......and then quit it.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 14, 2011)

hahahaaha I talked too soon, that shower show did it for me. she is a cutie too.


----------



## Tuco (Dec 14, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Plus her back is filled with ink



Dang, the ink is a turn on for me. 

Here's another one






YouTube Video


----------



## Madmann (Dec 14, 2011)

PITBULL915 said:


> Lmao, I bet you got picked on a lot.


 
You have it backwards bitch, I've punked out scrubs like you all my life.


----------



## Tuco (Dec 14, 2011)

Madmann said:


> You have it backwards bitch, I've punked out scrubs like you all my life.



Yea bro, I'm sure you have.


----------



## Madmann (Dec 14, 2011)

PITBULL915 said:


> Yea bro, I'm sure you have.


 
What the fuck is with you rockheads and "bro".

I am not your goddamn brother so don't address me as such.

I never  use that stupid wannabe hip bullshit term, its pathetic.


----------



## secdrl (Dec 14, 2011)

Madmann said:


> You have it backwards bitch, I've punked out scrubs like you all my life.


 
Sure ya have, faggot. The only thing you've punked out or destroyed in your life is your father's coin slot...


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 14, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Nope I'm good with my choice cut white meat!



Agreed!  Growing up in Hawaii all I ever saw was tanned bitches  Went to college in the mainland and found me a home grown country girl, ha ha.  Love my wife...tall, blonde, and blue eyes   not bad for a kid off da rock...


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 14, 2011)

Madmann said:


> i am backwards bitch, I've been punked out by scrubs like you all my life.



Poor cuntfullbrains??????..


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 14, 2011)

Madmann said:


> What the fuck is with you rockheads and "bro".
> 
> I am not your goddamn brother so don't address me as such.
> 
> I never  use that stupid wannabe hip bullshit term, its pathetic.



hey bro, come at me bro, be hip bro??????.

pathetic hey bro???..


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 14, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> hey bro, come at me bro, be hip bro??????.
> 
> pathetic hey bro???..



Don't forget, "brosuff"


----------



## Madmann (Dec 14, 2011)

secdrl said:


> Sure ya have, faggot. The only thing you've punked out or destroyed in your life is your father's coin slot...


 
So people have tried putting coins your butt-crack?? And were successful?

Where the hell did you grow up? The capital of freaks and gaped anuses?



azza1971 said:


> Poor cuntfullbrains??????..


 
That was terrible. You don't have an ounce of wit or creativity.



azza1971 said:


> pathetic hey bro???..


 
Yes you are, and have been since learning to crawl, speak and shit yourself.


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 14, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Again more desperation of someone who doesn't get laid.
> 
> At least not by fit good-looking women anyway. What the fuck, my eyes hurt.
> 
> That's gross, its like her ass was cut open and implanted with wet pig lard.



You're just upset he gets laid and you don't.


----------



## ExLe (Dec 14, 2011)

Fagmann said:


> I am a fucking queer, I love to suck dick and take it up the ass. I spread my own cum for mayo on my sandwiches for extra protein and flavor. I am so pathetic I have to babysit for cash to buy gimp costumes, fried chicken and watermelon.


----------



## Madmann (Dec 14, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> You're just upset he gets laid and you don't.


 
HEY STUPID why the fuck would I call someone out like this....



			
				Madmann said:
			
		

> Again more desperation of someone who doesn't get laid.


 

....If I never got laid by goregous women myself?? Huh??


Goddamn, Being a Moron is an epic art form for you.

In fact you have successfully taken it to its highest level.

Congrats.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Dec 14, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Yep. I'm mad there's no time machine, so I can back and keep myself from watching that crap.
> 
> 
> This is much better than that digusting garbage you thought was cool to post.
> ...




^^^^^You're fucking kidding right?


----------



## Thee_One (Dec 14, 2011)

PITBULL915 said:


> Have you tried it before?
> 
> I've actually only been with latina chics so I guess I need to broaden my horizon...




My first lay was a latina chick!

They're great!


----------



## banker23 (Dec 14, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Yep. I'm mad there's no time machine, so I can back and keep myself from watching that crap.


 
I'm glad I can't see youtube at work but whatever it was this was pretty funny.


----------



## Madmann (Dec 14, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> ^^^^^You're fucking kidding right?


 
No Big Pussy.

Pardom me if I don't satisfy your desires with male dancing + cock sucking videos.

Abysmal little bitch.


----------



## Tuco (Dec 14, 2011)

Madmann said:


> No Big Pussy.
> 
> Pardom me if I don't satisfy your desires with male dancing + cock sucking videos.
> 
> Abysmal little bitch.



Sand in your vagina much?


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 14, 2011)

Madmann said:


> HEY STUPID why the fuck would I call someone out like this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because you're an idiot.  An idiot that hasn't seen a pussy in real life since your mom squeezed your silly ass out of her cheesy snapper.


----------



## secdrl (Dec 14, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> Because you're an idiot. An idiot that hasn't seen a pussy in real life since your mom squeezed your silly ass out of her *cheesy snapper*.


 

lol


----------



## Rednack (Dec 14, 2011)

No matter how hard you try, you can't wash the stink off a nigger...


----------



## Tuco (Dec 14, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 14, 2011)

i wanna see her dick.


----------



## Madmann (Dec 14, 2011)

PITBULL915 said:


> Sand in your vagina much?


 
No I don't own such a body part. But I bet many cocks were inside yours bitch.



Zaphod said:


> Because you're an idiot. An idiot that hasn't seen a pussy in real life since your mom squeezed your silly ass out of her cheesy snapper.


 
Seriously you are NUTS. Seek psychological therapy immediately.

And leave me the fuck alone, your inane ramblings serve no purpose.


----------



## Madmann (Dec 14, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> suck my cock bitch.


 
Sorry I'm not into beastiality. Seek your needs elsewhere.

Rekindle a relationship with your tranny ex-wife, that might help.



Little Wing said:


> i wanna see her dick.


 
Yeah I bet, and you said my mind was corrupt.

You're just as out there in no-brainsland as Zapnut.


----------

